# Advice needed regarding Full HD LED TV:  Sony KDL32W650A  or  Panasonic THL32E6D



## hapdtop (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi

 I need to buy a full HD led tv <40k

 I have seen two models, sony W650A KDL-32W650A : W650A Series : BRAVIA and Panasonic E6D TH-L32E6D VIERA LED LCD TV - Panasonic
I could not check LG/Samsung/Onida/Sharp etc

Both are full HD, with wifi 

Panasonic has IPS panel and Sony, VA panel

refresh rate: panasonic ?50Hz(BLB 100Hz) . Sony : ?100 Hz (Motionflow 200Hz)

E6D costs 35k with 3 yr warranty and sony 39K + 1yr warranty



I need your reviews about these two. and other good models, if any


----------



## hapdtop (Sep 18, 2013)

How's LG 32LN5400 full hd  @31000


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2013)

Get Panasonic.


----------



## hapdtop (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks. booked E6D


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 12, 2013)

hapdtop said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to buy a full HD led tv <40k
> 
> ...



Hi,

May I know the retail outlet from where u are buying PAnasonic at 35K. coz in my city, Bhiwani Haryana, the price I get is 40K.

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## DEE (Oct 24, 2013)

At Sargam Electronics Delhi, they are giving this Panasonic for around 35k. Also, there are a very few 32" Full HD LED TVs like this one having 3 HDMI ports (mostly have 2). I'm also planning to buy this. Just wondering if it goes well with xBox/PS3. If anyone has tried it for gaming, please share experience. Also does it plays MKV files?


----------



## Amir5223 (Oct 27, 2013)

For the Standard definition PQ Panasonic E6 is better and for gaming Sony W650 is the best bet out there.


----------

